# Confused about AMH result.......................is 8.1 low????



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

Hi All

We had our first IVF appointment today and I had my AMH results during the consultation.  The consultant just said they were normal, on further questioning he told me they were 8.1 and the normal range was 7.9 to 19.9.  To which I obviously then queried, were mine low? and he said no.

From further investigation, many people on forums etc are saying that 8.1 is classed as low.  Will my IVF not be as successful

Is this correct?  Does anyone mind telling me their results and any success and sadly an unsuccessful stories?

Thanks ladies, can't sit here and worry anymore!

K x


----------



## Lucina (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi K888ty,

I have been told that different clinics measure AMH in different ways. My result was supposedly low (4.9) with 'maximum stimulation required' but then the consulting doctor told me that the results are somewhat 'one size fits all' and don't take account of a person's age (so a person of 40 is being measured against a person of 23) and that 4.9 could be considered fairly normal for my age. 

Despite this reassurance I was frightened and opted to rush straight to IVF, fearing that the quality of my eggs might be low. On a low dose of medication (150 iu) I produced seven good quality eggs that all formed embryos.

Don't be disheartened. The AMH score gives you an indication of how quickly you should think about TTC but it certainly doesn't mean that IVF will be unsuccessful. I'm sure you will be just fine.


----------



## k888tey (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks Lucina

That was very helpful, I am very nervous at this early stage!

I have looked at many other posts and people with similar AMH seem to be producing enough eggs/embryos so will keep everything crossed!!
x


----------



## Arkay (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi k888tey,

I had an AMH of 6.6 when tested last April, had my first IVF cycle in August and am now 23 weeks pregnant.  So there's always hope! 

Good luck.


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi K888tey

I remember that day six months ago when I was in exactly the same position though my amh was half yours, both would fit into the "low fertility" bracket - there is a lower bracket which is known as negligible. Take a deep breath...I have been looking into the meaning of the amh quite extensively.

As some of the people below have mentioned, there are different uses/ interpretations for amh scores:

1. how much stimulation someone needs during IVF;
2. how many reproductive years you have left; or
3. the ovarian reserve either in quantity or quality.

A low amh is not of itself an obstacle to conceiving naturally but it can mean the egg quality (on the basis that the good eggs are released before the bad) is poor.

For my level of amh I was given the lowest dose of stimulants during my IVF, I ended up with 20 follicles, 11 eggs collected, 8 fertilised, 1 transferred and 2 frozen. All these results were a surprise to my doctors, incidentally so was the very fact I had such a low amh given my easy conception of my DD less than 3 years ago. I have been communicating with an academic about amh levels and their meaning and tonight had an email in which he simply said that the very fact that I had the reaction to the drugs set out above shows that my ovarian reserves are good. He said that the key issue is how your ovaries react to stimulation, so you have everything to play for. Good luck with your treatment. I hope it works but if not, I hope at least your reaction to the stimulation will give you hope about the future.

Btw I have read lots of success stories about women with amh levels of less than 1 having successful IVF so you are in any event not that far down in the low fertility bracket.

All the best.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hiya,

Attagirl has explained it all really.  AMH isn't in my opinion the be all and end all.  My AMH is 13 which is supposedly normal.  However on both my cycles I have always responded terribly to the stimms.  Had to stimm for an extra 8 days on my first cycle and on this one another 5 days and only got 3 eggs.

Attagirl's AMH is lower then mine, but she got a lot more eggs.

Good luck.
X


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Stacey - despair not, your protocol could be changed (were you on the long protocol? If not, it might be worth querying why not.) Even if the protocol was the right one, perhaps the stimms could be upped. I too had to have EC delayed a couple of times - I think I had 15 days of stimms in the end. This wasnt that bizarre though given the fact that I ovulate late in the cycle (approx day 16/17/1 naturally. I took comfort from it as I worried that my eggs were being cooked a little too fast!!

One other thing I should have mentioned above, apparently eggs of someone of a younger age with a low amh are better quality (generally) than those of someone with the same amh who is older. I don't really understand the rationale of this as I almost understand a low amh as an indication that your reproductive system is older than it should be, almost an override of your actual age but there are clearly more subtle factors. Perhaps there has just been less time for the good eggs to be released in advance of the bad...

In any event, remember how many women in their 40s conceive naturally - they must have fairly low amhs.

Good luck!


----------



## Attagirl (Jun 28, 2012)

Stacey - apols, you clearly dont need the luck!! Hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly.


----------

